# Reptile evenings in Berkshire



## crazy creatures (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Guys
I'm starting up a monthly reptile evening at spireridge reptiles near Newbury, Berkshire. The first meet is on Thursday the 24th of June. Guest Speaker is herpvet Bruce Maclean BSc,BVM&S,MRCVS. Times are 6.30-8.30. There will be BBQ & Beer available :2thumb:

Hope some of you will be able to make it. PM me if you are interested in comming or need any further information.
Thanks, Phil.


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

il be there mate.


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Ill be there with the misses and co.


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

count me in mate:2thumb:


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

That's not far at all from me, so yeah, I might come along


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

There has to be more than this coming along? Come on peeps put ya name on the list, it will be a good night.


----------



## Katie_123 (Jun 30, 2009)

Im coming!!!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

We are going to be on holiday then but would be interested in coming to the next one. Although we are giving up the vast majority of our reptiles due to my ill health and other family problems we are keeping a select few. 

Liz


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm going! :2thumb:


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Will try and come too, Bruce is the vet I take my reps to in any case... he's a really good guy!


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

count me in mate


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be there mate,
will bring the retic along for cuddles and pictures!!

Thanks
Kris


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

im in!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I will see if me and Nick can come, but I finish work at 6pm so might be a bit tight  see what we can do


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Bump up, 1 week before this. Anymore coming along. There is going to be a BBQ and beer there.


Skip off work early :whistling2:



xvickyx said:


> I will see if me and Nick can come, but I finish work at 6pm so might be a bit tight  see what we can do


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Bump up as there is only 4 days till this now. The more the merryer(sp).


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

bump for tomorrow


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Quick bump people as its tonight at 6.30. There is gonna be plenty of food and beer for all and two raffles as well. :2thumb:


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't promise the retic will be coming tonight, she's due a shed and not sure what her mood will be like. But I will be there.


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Argggg, dont know if I'll make it.. Im helping out a friend


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Great night out! And a great turn out, nice to meet a few people.


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

just got back in from the reptile night, had a great time and poppy (af rock) got to meet a few new people who were lucy enough. Bet yer really enjoyed myself and nice to put some faces to some names, nice to meet wobbit, helraizza, geckomajic and im sure there were a few others, night guys and see you next time!!


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Big thanks to Phil, Matt, Jenny, and the staff at spire ridge for putting on a great evening. The turnout was huge, nice to see so many of you. Thanks to Elliot for cooking the food all evening, those chicken wings were 'well done lol.' 
Was good to meet new people and I'm glad everybody enjoyed meeting barney, the reticulated python which was enjoying the sunshine with ricks afrock, poppy and jade, the green Burmese. 
Hope to see you all again soon. 
Thanks
Kris


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

I would like to thank Phil and his helpers for last night, we had a great time. I couldn't believe how many people were there.
Enjoyed seeing the large snakes including the FWC. My brothers bosc, Eddie got a lot of interest as well and seemed to enjoy himself, especially being fed a boiled egg by a few of the kids.

Cant wait for the next one to see you all again

Hugh


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Big thanks to Phil for a great evening. Glad all the hard work over the last couple of weeks has been worth it. Nice to meet both Kris and Rick (love that FWC) and the snakes that they brought along. As said cheers to Elliott for the cooking.

Look forward to the next one soon.

Matt


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Gutted I missed this


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Picture Time..
Here are a few from the night,


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Good photos there mate, love the pic of your retics head.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

happycallis said:


> Good photos there mate, love the pic of your retics head.


Thanks, she was more well behaved than I expected, normaly when she gets to go outside in the fresh air she gets very fast and flighty but she was brilliant.

If anyone wants any of the originals of these pictures PM me you email address and which photos you would like, and I will send them over when I get chance.
Thanks


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Great pics mate, can't wait got the next one!


----------



## crazy creatures (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone for coming,was a really good turn out and a great evening/night. 

A *BIG* thank you to those of you who helped make it such a success,you know who you are :2thumb:.couldnt of done it without you.

The current extention going on in the reptile department should be finished and fully stocked in the next month so feel free to pop up and have a look round,would be great to see you!

I'm planning the next meet for a Saturday in August and this time it will be the whole day to launch the bigger and better reptile section. Hope to see some new faces as well.

Watch this space for dates, times etc.

Thanks again!

Phil


----------



## MrsTeddyBear (Jun 1, 2010)

we all had a fabulous evening. Many thanks to phil for his hard work. The shop is fantastic.


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

Kris those pics are awsome! The headshots of poppy are amazing!


----------



## xerophere (Apr 13, 2010)

We had a brilliant evening and met some really awesome people. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

crazy creatures said:


> Thank you everyone for coming,was a really good turn out and a great evening/night.
> 
> A *BIG* thank you to those of you who helped make it such a success,you know who you are :2thumb:.couldnt of done it without you.
> 
> ...


Right then.. next time I am so coming come hell or high water!!!


----------



## xSophiex (Jun 9, 2010)

Had a really good time and got some great pictures. Kris your retic is gorgeous! Looking forward to the next one :2thumb:


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Stick some up sophie!


----------



## ratmanio (Apr 11, 2010)

brill night phill carnt wait till next time... and some brill pics off Eddy the bosc ill bring him up next time aswell phill every1 cept him ocupide for me brill thanks all:2thumb:


----------



## xSophiex (Jun 9, 2010)

Wobbit said:


> Stick some up sophie!


huh? :hmm:


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

xSophiex said:


> huh? :hmm:


Photos from the reptile evening! Lol


----------



## xSophiex (Jun 9, 2010)

Wobbit said:


> Photos from the reptile evening! Lol


oh... :blush: sozza i ent too clever :lolsign:



thats the best piccie i got, will hav a look for some more : victory:


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Ahh, I know who you are now!!


----------



## xSophiex (Jun 9, 2010)

:lol2:


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Supose you want a retic now then Sophie? 

There is talk of a bigger better meet up next time! Can't wait.


----------



## xSophiex (Jun 9, 2010)

here are some more piccies i found :2thumb:


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

I want that croc!


----------



## xSophiex (Jun 9, 2010)

Wobbit said:


> Supose you want a retic now then Sophie?
> 
> There is talk of a bigger better meet up next time! Can't wait.


haha yeah i'd love a retic but sadly i dont have room in my bedroom  yeah can't wait for the next meet, will deffo b there to help out, couldn't really do much this time coz i had a spanish exchange and she didn't like the snakes :blush:


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

OH my gosh! When is the next one? I need to go. Looks like everyone had an awesome time.

x


----------



## xSophiex (Jun 9, 2010)

fiona_951 said:


> OH my gosh! When is the next one? I need to go. Looks like everyone had an awesome time.
> 
> x


Think Phil is planning the next one for the 21st August : victory:


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Thank you! I'll be there! =D x


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

xSophiex said:


> Think Phil is planning the next one for the 21st August : victory:


\bugger.. will miss that one too then, rewind festival weekend!


----------



## crazy creatures (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Guys,Just letting you all know the next reptile meet at spire ridge is on the 21st August. Its on a Saturday and starts at 12.00 ends at 5.00. 

The day will include the opening of the newly extended reptile department,a number of reptile talks throughout the day,handling sessions,reptile best in show competition(bring your pets,please contact me if you are bringing animals),exotic mammal display and talk,hogroast,bouncy castle and a few more bits and pieces that I will add nearer the time.

Be great to see you all there

PM me or add on this thread if you are coming so I have a idea of numbers.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice one! Looking forward to seeing the mangroves and rough greens!


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Ill be there with the other two in tow.


----------



## geckomagic (Feb 27, 2007)

Won't be able to make this one guys I'm away for the weekend.


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

ill be there mate


----------



## xSophiex (Jun 9, 2010)

Me and dad will be there :2thumb: how many people are coming now?


----------



## lamby (Apr 14, 2010)

Myself and the rest of the clan should be there


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im at the Rewind Festival... but next meet I could bring the APH if anyone is interested? x


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Ooooo might be able to make this one, might bring my parents along aswell


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Bumping this meet as its only next week.


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Bumping up a great day out, there is going to be a hog roast, bouncy castle for the kids, various talks through the day and a few competitions too. Stick your name on the thread and let all your rep friends know too.


----------



## n1ghtf1re (Oct 7, 2009)

:censor::devil: I'm gutted, two reptile nights on the same day locally and I cant make either of them! :bash::bash:


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

I might not be able to go due to work, I may be able to get there for four ish though.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Damn you!! Too bloody far away and probably one of the nearest ones too! Stupid planet :devil:


----------



## carpetboy123 (Mar 14, 2009)

i think ill be coming could i bring my nearly three year old carpet ?


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

carpetboy123 said:


> i think ill be coming could i bring my nearly three year old carpet ?


I would private message Phil (crazycreatures on here) to check he has space.


----------



## crazy creatures (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah mate thats fine,as long as I know before hand....*Only 3 days to go!!*..Have got a number of talks planned including Giant Snakes inwhich you will see burmese, a African Rock, Retics and a green anaconda....Also for any of you who are interested in exotic mammals I have meercats from 12.00-1.00,and skunks from 2.30 onwards..Bouncy castle & inflatable slide to keep the kids busy aswell as bar and hogroast...Also your chance to see the newly expanded Reptilee Department.

It starts at 12.00 and Finnishes at 5.00

You will find us at: A4 Bath Road,Midgham,Berks,RG7 5XB

Hope to see some of you there..(fingers crossed on good weather!)

THANKS
Phil


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

Bump for this Saturday?


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Bump up as it's tomorrow. Going to be a good day with loads of stuff to see. Hope to see plenty of you there.


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

I can't go


----------



## carpetboy123 (Mar 14, 2009)

Bump as its today !


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

Yo, has anyone got any videos of the spire ridge reptile day thing///?//


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Im still waiting to see if there are any piccies of the day as I saw a few people taking them. I know there were a few videos taken during the day too.


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

Ive only just seen this post BUGGER BUGGER BUGGER :devil:
Are you having any more meetings ? I moved down from Liverpool a few months ago and would love to meet fellow rep keepers : victory:


----------



## happycallis (Mar 23, 2010)

Probably wont be anymore till next year now as there will be too many people to fit into th shop lol.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

The shop looks great! 

Will be coming up on the August 31st to grab some food & other bits!


----------

